# Nanny, Please Read



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I received your PM. But, I need you to change your User CP setting to receive PMs so I can reply. Thanks!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Go to the User CP section. On the left you'll find a section labeled "settings & options". Click on "edit options". Scroll down to the box titled private messaging and check the box that says "Enable private messaging".

BTW~ Since this is a public forum you will want to remove your email addy if you don't want to start receiving a ton of spam


----------

